# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Question and Answers on Islam

## NInA

Salam everyone  :Smile: 

I am opening a new section to share my knowledge with others .. i believe i have a lot and a lot to learn .. however, i will try my best to put up the stuff which is trustful and real. 

I have came across a book named Questions and Answers on Islam by Darussalam and i will share the knowledge with Dtians ..  :Smile: 

Please correct the answers if you do not agree or you know the right answer or knowledge about it. It will be a great help.

Thanks

----------


## NInA

Q. 1 Who is Allah?
A. Allah is the true God Who is the Creator and the Lord of all that exists. He is the only One Who has the sole right to be worshipped.

Q. How can man know Allah?
A. Though Allah's Sings in nature and the teachings of the Prophets who got the true knowledge direct from Allah by means of Revelation.

Q. Who are the Prophets?
A. Prophets are a special genus of human beings chosen and immunized from sins by Allah for the purpose of conveying the Divine Message to mankind.

Q. What does Islam mean?
A. The Arabic word Islam means peace, submission and obedience. The religion of the Islam is the complete submission and obedience to Allah that creates peace --- both in mind and society.

Q. How many Surahs (Chapters) are there in the Holy Qur'an?
A. There are 114 Surahs.

Q. How many Ayahs (Verses) are there in the Holy Qur'an?
A. There are 6600 Ayahs.

Q. What does Shrik (polutheism) mean?
A. Shrik means associating a patner with Allah ---- in His Self, Acts or Attributes.

Q. What does Dalal (Deviation) mean?
A. Dalal is straying or deviating from the right path showed by the Prophet (S.A.W.), in whatever one believes, says or does.

Q. In how many years was the Holy Qur'an revealed?
A. In 23 years.

----------


## a4abid

Assalam-ulekum all.

I am planning to get marry on 2nd Nov '08.  Can anybody please tell me whether 2-Nov-08 is good day for marriages in Islam.

Allahfees
Abid

----------


## been

Asalam o alaikum Brother Abid and all,

Every day is a good day and blessed day.  Seek help from Allah SWT and do not fall for this good day or bad day as there is no room for superstition in Islam.  We believe that everything is up to the will of Allah SWT only and the glorious Quran is full of evidence to support it.  

Sincerely,

----------

